# Tragedy of the American Military--Atlantic Monthly



## Gunz (Jan 15, 2015)

I was at the VA the other day and read this article. It's long...but I'm posting it here for anybody who cares to delve into it. For whatever it's worth:

http://www.theatlantic.com/features/archive/2014/12/the-tragedy-of-the-american-military/383516/


----------

